# Benjy's 4000 and Cuchu's 9000!



## elroy

*Benjy and Cuchu-*
** 
*it's a double whammy!*
** 
*What a rare occasion: *
*two milestones, two incredible forero/moderators!*

*Many thanks for 13,000 posts full of wisdom, insight, and helpfulness.*​


----------



## GenJen54

Cuchufletus Magnificus and Benjus Maximus!​ 
_What would we do without your insight, wisdom and wonderful musings? _

_Many thanks for everything you do to keep us forer@s on the path of linguistic and cultural enlightenment!_

_It is a joy "knowing" you both!  __Felicitations a vous deux!_


----------



## Whodunit

*Benjy*: Thank you very much for all your help in English, French, and Benjois. Your such an incredibly person no one wants to miss. I've never talked to you very much, but all of our rare conversations were of very helpful insight of yours. Thank you for that and happy happy 4000 well-deserved posts.

*Cuchu*: What should I say? You're the most world-famous forero* in the world.   I can't say more than: Thank you so much for being the person you are and please keep helping all of us here (especially me, because I'm addicted by your help). Please also keep on correcting my English and Spanish. Congratulations on your unbelievable whammy of the 9000 most helpful posts I've ever read full of insight, knowledge, and power!

*Benjy & Cuchu*: The unbeatable couple. Why don't you marry and adopt the most clever and intelligent children the world has ever seen. 

*PS: By the way, wasn't it you who created this wonderful word? Those were the days!


----------



## Agnès E.

Innovative, inescapable, optimistic and bearded... what an indispensable pair, qua!
You both are the bestest, no doubt.


----------



## Swettenham

From one manager to two others, keep up the good work.


----------



## Eugens

Congratulations to two fantastic foreros and mods!


----------



## anangelaway

_Sir Benjy, Sir Cuchu​
​​​_​
*WOW*​ 
Quelle Classe !​ 
Quel Style !​ 
Quelles Tournures!​


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## lauranazario

With greatest appreciation to our Cuchu's unique wit and helpful advice.... *9,000* times... and counting.

Congratulations to WordReference's *Top Banana*!!!!!!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Rayines

_BUENO, AGREGO AQUÍ MIS FELICITACIONES_
_PARA EL MULTICULTURAL CUCHUFLETE !!!  _


----------



## lsp

Formidable!!!!​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benj: Congratulations! I would shake your hand, but, well, you know...    Here's a big hug  for you instead.

Cuchu: You keep workin' the magic  that you do here... ¡Felicidades mi querido amigo!




			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> *PS: By the way, wasn't it you who created this wonderful word? Those were the days!


Really? I do, however, think that Cuxu was the very first un-official Mod! He made it his job to keep our forums safe even before we had Mods.


----------



## rob.returns

*Tsk tsk... beyond HUMAN capacity!*


----------



## tey2

You're those people that amaze me with your intelligence. I'm fond of reading posts than posting, and one of my favorites are your posts!!!  

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU! YOU'RE BOTH SIMPLY AMAZING!!!


----------



## tey2

SIMPLY AMAZING!!! Thank you cuchu! Can't wait for your next 9,000 posts!!!


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡¡MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES A AMBOS!!!!*

*Alundra.*


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS GUYS!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡tHaNkS fOr ShArInG!!!!*

   
 ​Mei​


----------



## Vanda

Cuchu


De novo? E de novo eu pergunto: o quê você faz nas horas vagas? 

Isto aqui não teria tanta graça sem você.

Em frente monsieur sabe-tudo! Parabéns!


----------



## Isotta

*Yé, cuchu!!

Zot.
*​


----------



## Alundra

*TE VUELVO A FELICITAR POR ¡¡¡¡¡NUEVE MIL!!!!!!*
 
 
*ENHORABUENA CUCHU...*
 
*Alundra.*


----------



## lauranazario

Heartfelt congratulations to Benjy.... and thanks for teaching us an _alternate_ language: "Benjois"! 

Qua's,
LN

P.S. Since I believe every person deserves his or her own thread, I've taken the liberty to open one for Cuchu.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy is the *Bestestest*!


 It's an honor to share this thread, and these forums with such a wonderful man.  He teaches me with every post he writes, and often leaves me laughing at the world and at myself.

Thanks Benjy,
cuchu

​


----------



## Papalote

Congratulations to both of you and many thanks for lightening up our days, both with terminology and buen humor!  

Papalote


----------



## beatrizg

Este es un festejo especial! 

Felicidades a dos foreros exóticos que nos hacen reir con una extraña combinación de sabiduría, desparpajo y gracia.


----------



## DDT

What can I say?

*4000 & 9000 * *QUA*, quoi !!!​
DDT


----------



## Jana337

*Dear gentlemen,

thank you for 13.000 memorable posts!

Jana
*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations to both of you!!!!  )))) Keep up the good work!!


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CONQUATULATIONS !!!!!!!
TO TWO GREAT FOREROS MODEROS AND FRIENDEROS​


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations to both. Nice job.​


----------



## Eugin

Cuchus!!!!

no word could ever express my gratitude to your work here, your knowledge and expertise!!!

You are the best among the greatest!!!! 

Many congratulations on your achievement!!!!!!!!!!
 


Benjy:
wasn´t able to read much of your threads  , but CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 4.000 POSTS that I am sure are full of knowledge and willingness to help the others!!!!

*GREAT DONE, GUYS!!!!!!*


*ALL THE BEST FOR BOTH OF YOU!!!*


----------



## te gato

*WOW!!!!*

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH...*
*BENJY--thank you for teaching me a whole new language...(other than my own)*
*CUCHU--KIA--thank you for putting up with this Alberta Kitty...*

*Looking sooooo forward to many more...*

*P.s sorry to be late...*


----------



## Ralf

We respectfully count the numbers. Congratulations for 9,000 + 4,000 helpful, insightful, humorous and profound posts.

Ralf


----------



## Citrus

Benjy and Cuchu:

* 4,000 and 9,000 CONGRATULATIONS AND THANKS  *​ 
You have no idea how wonderfull it is to be able to learn from you and laugh with you . . . thank you, REALLY.
Citrus

PS. Sorry for the "lateness"


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary *

*and Thanks to the both of you....* ​ 
*...for your genuine desire to make this a great place to goof off!*



*.*​


----------



## alc112

ayyyy!!!!! ¡qué tarde llego! no me habíia dado cuenta, sorry  .

Cucho: ya sabes que te parecio un montón. Sos un capo . Muchas felicidades.
Benjy: I almost don't know anything about you, but happy milestone!!


----------



## Benjy

i usually try and ignore these types of things, and being able to hide in the shadow of the venerable cuchu has been a pleasure. i just wanted say thank you for all your kind words although i am sure the vast majority arent really all that merited


----------



## LV4-26

How come I missed that one ???!!!

Congratulations to both of you.
Félicitations à ces deux piliers indispensables des WRF.


----------



## meili

.. oohhh.. the witchy kitten is so late...

*CONGRATULATIONS* TO THE 2 MOST WONDERFUL MODS!!!


----------



## Magg

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH*

Magg


----------



## HeatherR

Congratulations and thank you for the wonderful job that you do.


----------



## ILT

Cuchu and Benjy:

  Sorry to be late, but I can't let this thread go without saying *congratulations* to both of you.

 Thanks for sharing your knowledge and your wittiness, you sure make me learn and laugh at the same time   

 Qua to Cuchu and Cua to Benjy


----------



## Phryne

Siempre tarde yo!!

*9 Mil gracias por toda la ayuda, el apoyo y las buenas yerbas que he recibido, Cuchu!!

benjy one day i'll speak benjois and i'll take full advantage of such a remarkable language but for now we are kind of lost in translation 

*Don't you think that you two should merit your own congrats thread? This is unfair!!!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Phryne said:
			
		

> Siempre tarde yo!!
> 
> *9 Mil gracias por toda la ayuda, el apoyo y las buenas yerbas que he recibido, Cuchu!!
> 
> benjy one day i'll speak benjois and i'll take full advantage of such a remarkable language but for now we are kind of lost in translation
> 
> *Don't you think that you two should merit your own congrats thread? This is unfair!!!!!!



Gracias MJ..

Both Benjy and I get embarrassed by these threads when they are directed at us.  We love to congratulate other people, but it gets uncomfortable being the object of attention.  So, almost simultaneously, when we realized that the counting machine would 'nail' us both at about the same time, he wrote to me, and I wrote to him, suggesting we combine threads, and hide behind one another.  While Benjy and I were PMing, Elroy opened this thread 

So...while I'm here...very warm thanks to all who have posted.  We are all a community, and we make it interesting and enjoyable for each other.  I'm glad to be able to share in it.

Un abrazote,
Cuchu


----------



## ggca

Muchas felicidades!  Sigan así

ggca


----------



## timpeac

Ah I was on holiday when this was started. Good work and I'll save my breath for your big postiversaries which are both under a 1000 away...


----------

